# beef heart



## e46charz (Sep 24, 2004)

kinda noob question...but where can i buy beef heart???

do i buy them at the Lf or the supermarket...thankss guysss


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

super market :nod: 
or a bucher shop or someting


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Lonald said:


> super market :nod:
> or a bucher shop or someting


 or the better and cheaper place to buy em is at an Asian or Mexican supermarket.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Same place I buy everything......Wal-Mart


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

LOL AYE FOO ! go to Stater BRos or Stop by my house i got a sh*t load ! 2 pounds for like 2 bucks


----------

